# Boardman computer rant



## DooDah (22 Nov 2012)

Hi,

I bought a boardman race back in may to get back into cycling after ten years away. Love the bike and was swayed into buying a boardman bike computer. For a small sum I could have all the usual features plus a cadence meter as well. Ok, so I bought it from eBay uk, as I live in France, wiggle don't sell it and halfords would not deliver to france. My rant is that the cadence meter does not fit on the boardman frame. No matter how you try ( or how many people try it) it just will not work. This has seriously p???ed me off. The boardman bikes website has no contact details, wiggle do not want to know as they do not sell boardman accessories (even though they sell boardman bikes ). Wtf am I supposed to do?
I love the bike, but this would stop me buying anything more boardman again. So I now have a bike computer without a cadence meter so I may as well have bought a cateye for the same price.


----------



## Moodyman (22 Nov 2012)

Why not contact or return to ebay seller?


----------



## DooDah (22 Nov 2012)

Tried that no luck, sold as no returns , typical!


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Nov 2012)

In what way does it not fit?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Nov 2012)

What computer is it?


----------



## DooDah (23 Nov 2012)

As I said it is a boardman computer fitted to a boardman race bike. Basically because of the frame design and the crank design the cadence sensor cannot be mounted close enough to th little magnet thingy on the crank. So basically the computer does not get any reading. Lots of other people have reported this problem also.


----------



## Nebulous (23 Nov 2012)

mounting magnets for crank sensors can be difficult. A solution many of us have used is a much stronger magnet. You get a Neodymium magnet from ebay and stick it on the end of the pedal spindle. Mine is about an inch and a half from the sensor and still picks up.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Nov 2012)

Rare earth magnet!


----------



## steve52 (23 Nov 2012)

i have a garmin cadence sensor fitted to my bordman , with out pics its hard to advise but with a bit of rubber or nylon a dremal and cable ties anything is possible see solutions not problems, your mission is to make it work good luck.


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2012)

Can you not just space it over I had had to do the same on an MTB, many people may have reported the problem without realising there is a very obvious cure.


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

> Lots of other people have reported this problem also


 


> sold as no returns


 
Im sorry to be blunt, but what do you expect from a 'No returns seller'? Did you not do any research into the product before your brought it? Assuming you did, why did you purchase it?



> wiggle do not want to know


I dont understand, your expecting Wiggle to help you out? Why? You didnt buy it from them!

I would get onto eBay and raise a dispute on there as not being fit for purpose/faulty item. Or try the suggestions as above.


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

As an after thought; why dont you try and contact Halfords, who highly promote the Boardman range, explain your predicament and they might be able to help out on the technical side.


----------



## Scruffmonster (23 Nov 2012)

Christ people get their knickers in a twist over not a lot these days.


----------



## DooDah (23 Nov 2012)

I don't mind you being blunt akb, but reading my post correctly might help. I live in France, Wiggle only sell Boardman bikes not accessories and Halfords do not deliver abroad, so how else could I buy a Boardman bike computer? I bought my Boardman bike from Wiggle, and my rant is not with them (I just asked them for advice as to why a Boardman product does not work on a Boardman bike, a simple request I think). My rant is with Boardman as they do not have any contact details to discuss the issue. Also, it is not an ebay issue, everything was new and in the box and works but is just not compatible with a Boardman road bike, so the fault lies plain and simple with Boardman. Rant over!!!


----------



## DooDah (23 Nov 2012)

Oh and to Scruffmonster, I don't think its "not a lot". I am not made of money and if I buy a product of the same brand I expect it to be compatible, or at least say if they know it isn't. If I knew it didn't work I would not have wasted my money, and would have stuck with my crappy Cateye (that has the same functions now that the cadence on Boardman does not work). If you bought a new Garmin Edge 800 charger for your Garmin Edge 800 you would expect it to work wouldn'y you?


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Nov 2012)

cadence is over-rated anyway - leave that bit off, it's one less thing to worry about...


----------



## akb (23 Nov 2012)

I completely appreciate your location. What I don't understand is why you brought such a specific item from a non return seller. Isn't there a French lbs or Halfords equivalent for whom you could have purchased a computer from? Alarm bells would be ringing for me as soon as I read on the eBay listing that they don't offer returns, especially as finances may be tight. Granted, a similar item from a shop may have been expensive, but you would have got a warranty and the after sales you currently need


----------



## Kins (23 Nov 2012)

To me it seems pretty sad that a Boardman product doesn't fit on a Boardman bike, unless they expressly say it doesn't, which seems they don't. TBH I would get pretty mad myself. I would try ranting at Boardman until they give me an answer.


----------



## DooDah (23 Nov 2012)

I would try ranting at them, but it seems they do not have any contact details at all, perhaps so that no-one can rant at them. BTW I did not say I could not return the computer to the ebay seller, it would just cost me so much in postage it was not worth it. It is not the fault of the ebay seller that Boardman bike computers don't work on Boardman bikes. It is the fault of only one person, and he does not race anymore.


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Nov 2012)

No need for any ranting. As someone pointed out earlier, it's an easy fix. Just pad the sensor out with bits of innertube or similar, until it is close enough to the wheel to pick up the signal from the magnet. 5 minute job.


----------



## ray7 (23 Nov 2012)

Contact details from their web site.
contact@boardmanbikes.com

Ray
Edited to add http://www.boardmanbikes.com/boardman/boardman_contact.html


----------



## AFF40N (23 Nov 2012)

I had the same problem. I ended up instead of fitting the cadence unit on the chainstay I fitted it on the down tube at an angle towards the sensor on the pedal. It worked but looked daft
So took it off and now I don't bother with cadence


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2012)

Another answer, where have you got the pickup situated, if its along the the top of the chainstay angle it more toward the magnet. I just lost the magnet of mine (not a Boardman) so cannibalised one from an old basic speed sensor stuck it on the pedal and taped it with insulation tape.


----------

